

People are really mean about PHP - deweller
http://jonkuperman.com/life-of-a-php-developer

======
cgrusden
PHP is perfectly fine. The people that have a problem with it are usually
people that have only coded in PHP before whatever-language-of-the-week-is-
they-are-using-currently.

Its unfortunate that people bitch and complain about .NET sucks, or Java
sucks, or XYZ sucks. At the end of the day, were you able to get done what you
needed to solve the problem?

